# Gonna get back in it



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Well after about 8 years off of duck hunting i'm gonna get back into it. Went out all the time with my dad when i was little, even managed a few birds but then high school and college came and the idea of sitting in a marsh when its 30 degrees stopped appealing to me. My roomate wanted to try it, which got my interest and then my dad mentioned going out this fall/winter so looks like i'll be back in the blind. just curious if anyone's been hunting much in northern ohio, we used to hunt pickerel creek alot but curious what the good marshes have been in the last few years.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

GOOD LUCK ...
Populations are, and always will be, on the decline no matter what forcasters say... Less marshes/breeding areas tend to offer less watefowl... Still you can't beat the good times and hunting with your Dad !!!


----------

